# Vektordaten verzerren



## nashua (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo User. Wollte mal fragen ob ihr wißt, wie so etwas gemacht wird in Corel Draw:
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-31661977/stock-photo-optical-background.html
Hat jemand eine Ahnung  Danke.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Januar 2010)

Hi,
wie wäre es mit konstruieren?
Ich denke nicht das du sowas automatisch mit CD hinbekommst.
Oder du mußt irgend ein Mathe-Programm nehmen welches eine Vektorausgabe beinhaltet.

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (23. Januar 2010)

Ein Stück weit geht es auch mit einem Pinsel, in dem dann die Vektorgrafik ist.
*//Edit:* Sorry, das war ja Illustrator.


----------

